# hehehhe



## AROluvsJMP

Skye and i are dying are hair! well post before and after pics :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:dance:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

what colour? :) x


----------



## Ashleii15

Make sure you get ammonia free dye :/ .. That's very harmful to the baby.


----------



## x__amour

Only in the first trimester and both Skye and Autumn are in the 2nd/3rd trimester. After that, it's safe to use permanent dyes. :thumbup:
Can't wait to see, I'm sure it'll look great! :D


----------



## syntaxerror

They're fine, lol. Hopefully being more responsible than I'd be and making sure they're somewhere well-ventilated so no one passes out from fumes but no worries.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahhaha we definitely said that itd be funny if my mom came home to us passed out. LOL but nope we've got the windows open! :flow: Im doing burgundy, shes doing red, then we're both doing a few highlights! :dance:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ashleii15 said:


> Make sure you get ammonia free dye :/ .. That's very harmful to the baby.

My moms a cosmotologist.. :dohh: I definitely wouldnt be doing something that would harm my baby..


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yeah everythings fine we did it with the back door open and sat in the kitchen!


Shannon's right it doesn't hurt the baby after first trimester, and looking at your avatar it look's like you keep your bleached hair pretty maintained.

Katie- I love you! :flow:


----------



## NewMommy17

aweeeeesome im going to perm my hair using no lye & color it jet black i just love black hair but im waiting for Hurricane Irene To pass by first ughhh


----------



## AROluvsJMP

NewMommy17 said:


> aweeeeesome im going to perm my hair using no lye & color it jet black i just love black hair but im waiting for Hurricane Irene To pass by first ughhh

yaya you have to post before and after pics !!!!


----------



## NewMommy17

AROluvsJMP said:


> NewMommy17 said:
> 
> 
> aweeeeesome im going to perm my hair using no lye & color it jet black i just love black hair but im waiting for Hurricane Irene To pass by first ughhh
> 
> yaya you have to post before and after pics !!!!Click to expand...

okayyyyyy Lol but dont laugh at my before pics when i post em :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

WHATEVER Raven. You'll see our faces in our before pics and be like "holy crap... WTF is wrong with them.."


----------



## NewMommy17

Skyebo said:


> WHATEVER Raven. You'll see our faces in our before pics and be like "holy crap... WTF is wrong with them.."

Lol skye !:haha: Between I love your new avatar =)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Seriously!!!!! :) Neither of us washed our hair yesterday so we looked.... Amazing.. You'll be jealous..


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yeah our before pic is so bad!!!! lol


----------



## Lucy22

Caaaan't wait to see, bet it'll look beautiful :winkwink:
Wish i was as adventurous as you two :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy- Autumn got REALLY red, so I think shes more adventurous then me :haha: It looks really good though!! Im drying mine, then gonna go for the highlights.. I think we'll take an in between pic too!!


----------



## Lucy22

Waheeeey :happydance:


----------



## bbymammademi

were you and skye friends before BNB?


----------



## Shaunagh

Thanks for posting this. I didn't realise it wasn't safe in first tri and I was going to dye mine sometime this week. I'll wait a while yet :)

Have fun! :) just don't do what I do and get it all over the bathroom floor :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

bbymammademi said:


> were you and skye friends before BNB?

Nope we didnt know each other until we joined BnB then got close and she came up here (12 hours) to visit!! :thumbup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Shaunagh said:


> Thanks for posting this. I didn't realise it wasn't safe in first tri and I was going to dye mine sometime this week. I'll wait a while yet :)
> 
> Have fun! :) just don't do what I do and get it all over the bathroom floor :dohh:

hahahahhahaa :rofl:


----------



## Lucy22

Just shows how good BnB is for bringing people together..
I've made some of the best friends I've ever had here :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> bbymammademi said:
> 
> 
> were you and skye friends before BNB?
> 
> Nope we didnt know each other until we joined BnB then got close and she came up here (12 hours) to visit!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

YUP YUP YUP :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Plus we hated each other for a while :blush: hahahaha and Shaunagh, we are in the kitchen! We got only one spot on the floor but we got it cleaned up quick enought!


----------



## Shanelley

I always dye mums new vanity  And get in trooouble. I bet you two will look stunning :flow: cant wait to see


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> Just shows how good BnB is for bringing people together..
> I've made some of the best friends I've ever had here :flower:

I am your best friend :flow:


----------



## mariep

Can you guys like hurry and post those pictures.
I'm very impatient. Look at my mood!

I WANNA SEEEEE.


----------



## Shanelley

Wss ^ :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelley said:


> I always dye mums new vanity  And get in trooouble. I bet you two will look stunning :flow: cant wait to see

Last time I did mine in the kitchen I got a bunch of spots on ground and they took months to get off :blush: My mom wasnt happy.. We made sure we got a wet washcloth to clean it up in case though!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

mariep said:


> Can you guys like hurry and post those pictures.
> I'm very impatient. Look at my mood!
> 
> I WANNA SEEEEE.

HAHAHAH :rofl: Your so funny Marie gonna post the before pic in 2 secs!


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> I always dye mums new vanity  And get in trooouble. I bet you two will look stunning :flow: cant wait to see
> 
> Last time I did mine in the kitchen I got a bunch of spots on ground and they took months to get off :blush: My mom wasnt happy.. We made sure we got a wet washcloth to clean it up in case though!!Click to expand...

Haha good stuff. Sometimes i can't see where i've dripped the dye until theres black spots everywhere. :haha::haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Beforeeee :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-08-27 at 12.48.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 107


----------



## mariep

I wants the after!!


----------



## mariep

AROluvsJMP said:


> Beforeeee :rofl:

And that is a wonnnnderrrfull picture of you guys!!! :D :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

In between after we dyed it but before we put the high lights in :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-08-27 at 14.47.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 99


----------



## Shanelley

OOOOOh nice


----------



## AROluvsJMP

guys guess what!!!?!!?!? 

I am a bitchh woop woop lol heres the definition that i love of what a BITCH IS	
A woman that doesn't give a flying f*ck anymore and that can and will be cruel to men.


----------



## dreabae

That last update kinda confused me :haha: Why are you a bitch?

But I cant wait to see the finished picture =D 

I think if he doesnt come soon I might strip mine and dye it blondish.


----------



## mariep

Whattt??


----------



## AROluvsJMP

dreabae said:


> That last update kinda confused me :haha: Why are you a bitch?
> 
> But I cant wait to see the finished picture =D
> 
> I think if he doesnt come soon I might strip mine and dye it blondish.

ahhhahaha idk cause isent fob a long ass email about how shitty he is :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

AROluvsJMP said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> That last update kinda confused me :haha: Why are you a bitch?
> 
> But I cant wait to see the finished picture =D
> 
> I think if he doesnt come soon I might strip mine and dye it blondish.
> 
> ahhhahaha idk cause isent fob a long ass email about how shitty he is :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: your crazyyy. You go girl :thumbup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

dreabae said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> That last update kinda confused me :haha: Why are you a bitch?
> 
> But I cant wait to see the finished picture =D
> 
> I think if he doesnt come soon I might strip mine and dye it blondish.
> 
> ahhhahaha idk cause isent fob a long ass email about how shitty he is :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: your crazyyy. You go girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

i totally am but he needed to know exactly how i feel! :rofl:


----------



## birdiex

Hahaha, I've been on xbox hiatus for the last few days, only checking b&b periodically.. So right about bringing people together, me & Charlotte are planning to do some christmas shopping at some point and me, Chloe, Charlotte and Lucy are all planning a break next summer! I love all the girls on here so much :cloud9:

& Skye and Autumn, you look so sexy in your picture :haha:! Where's the after pics?! :D


----------



## Lucy22

Your so right Paige..:cloud9: Although we probably will have to plan it around Elena's school holidays..Sorry, I know I'm a pain :dohh:
So exciting :happydance:

Can't wait to see the after pictures! :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

birdiex said:


> Hahaha, I've been on xbox hiatus for the last few days, only checking b&b periodically.. So right about bringing people together, me & Charlotte are planning to do some christmas shopping at some point and me, Chloe, Charlotte and Lucy are all planning a break next summer! I love all the girls on here so much :cloud9:
> 
> & Skye and Autumn, you look so sexy in your picture :haha:! Where's the after pics?! :D

Not done yet!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Foiled hair <3
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-08-27 at 16.49 #4.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 68









Photo on 2011-08-27 at 16.49 #3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 66


----------



## HarlaHorse

Bring on the after picture :haha:

Autumn, in your background it says 'Azaria Noah,' how cute! :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh aren't we sexy ;)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HarlaHorse said:


> Bring on the after picture :haha:
> 
> Autumn, in your background it says 'Azaria Noah,' how cute! :flow:

I know didnt she do an awesome job on there room ! :flow:



And yes Skye we are Sexy!


----------



## dreabae

Ughh 

I want someone close to me :brat:

lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

dreabae said:


> Ughh
> 
> I want someone close to me :brat:
> 
> lol

Awh! theres gotta be someone! :flow:


----------



## dreabae

:haha: I think a few of the new girls are around here.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

dreabae said:


> :haha: I think a few of the new girls are around here.

Yeah :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

AROluvsJMP said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I think a few of the new girls are around here.
> 
> Yeah :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol doesnt help im 2 days from my due date and they are like 6 weeks :haha:

Wheress the after picss


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:haha: Autumns a 12 hour drive from here!! Still waiting to wash the bleech out... :blush: I hope they turn out.. LOL


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> :haha: Autumns a 12 hour drive from here!! Still waiting to wash the bleech out... :blush: I hope they turn out.. LOL

It better turn out! :)


----------



## SabrinaB

i am also jealous! you guys seem to be having to much fun with your visit!
where are the after pictures with the highlights?! i'm impressed you girls can do them, i tried one on a manniquin in cosmotology class they were awful :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

OT but I think its so cute and funny that you all call them cosmotologists :rofl:

Here we call them beauticians..I'm pretty sure they're called beauticians in the UK too :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> OT but I think its so cute and funny that you all call them cosmotologists :rofl:
> 
> Here we call them beauticians..I'm pretty sure they're called beauticians in the UK too :rofl:

hair hasnt dried yet but soon and really lucy :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Heyyyy Ill be in ontario in october I think :haha: But its like a huge couples outing


----------



## dreabae

Your guys's hair needs to dryyy


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol it is a weird word.. cosmotologist... :shrug: Lol people call them beauticians also!! I LOVE how mine turned out!! Just waiting for it to finish drying :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy22

Yay, happy its nice, :D :happydance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Mines looking a little like pee :rofl: so might have to go to the store and do it again hahah! Skyes looks cute thou :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Mines looking a little like pee :rofl: so might have to go to the store and do it again hahah! Skyes looks cute thou :)

IM SORRY.... :sad2: Its just the very front one thats darker..


----------



## Lucy22

Your still beautiful Autumn..:flower:
What're you gonna do with it?


----------



## AROluvsJMP

idk yet :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

First one is wet. Second is dried :)


----------



## dreabae

Is it black??

Its cutee =]


----------



## oOskittlesOo

No its just getting dark out and the lights inside arent too bright so it looks super dark. LOL its "dark burgundy" and i had "darkest brown" before so its really dark but with a purplish/redish tint :thumbup:


----------



## dreabae

Ohh thats what color I normally dye my hair =D I bet it looks really good in light.


----------



## Lucy22

Looks pretty, Skye. I really like it :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thank you girls :flow: Im excited to play with it some and i'll take more pics with a flash or in the light tomorrow. LOL


----------



## x__amour

Ooh it look hawt! :winkwink:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Ooh it look hawt! :winkwink:

:dance: :winkwink: Why thank you Shannon!! lol. Im glad it turned out, I feel bad because Autums isnt as blonde and I did hers..


----------



## lostinhyrule

Way cute!
i was gonna ask if it was okay to keep dying my hair blonde. i guess i'll wait a few weeks, ha.


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Ooh it look hawt! :winkwink:
> 
> :dance: :winkwink: Why thank you Shannon!! lol. Im glad it turned out, I feel bad because Autums isnt as blonde and I did hers..Click to expand...

Aww, I'm sure it looks great! Autumn looks beautiful no matter what! :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Ooh it look hawt! :winkwink:
> 
> :dance: :winkwink: Why thank you Shannon!! lol. Im glad it turned out, I feel bad because Autums isnt as blonde and I did hers..Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I'm sure it looks great! Autumn looks beautiful no matter what! :DClick to expand...

no you dont understand pure pee! :rofl:


----------



## NewMommy17

Pretty Skye


----------



## x__amour

AROluvsJMP said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Ooh it look hawt! :winkwink:
> 
> :dance: :winkwink: Why thank you Shannon!! lol. Im glad it turned out, I feel bad because Autums isnt as blonde and I did hers..Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I'm sure it looks great! Autumn looks beautiful no matter what! :DClick to expand...
> 
> no you dont understand pure pee! :rofl:Click to expand...

Hey miss, I've seen you rock pink! Peeecctureeeesss plzzz! :kiss:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thanks Rave!! Lol it definitely still looks good :) Shes crazy.. P.S. My ticker baby got bigger :dance:


----------



## x__amour

Last box! :happydance:


----------



## krys

Autumn, show us your hair!!!!! Very pretty Skye :]]]


----------



## LovingMommy10

What did you guys use to do the highlights?
After I dye mine highlights never show up :(

BTW, it looks really good Skye!


----------



## dreabae

LovingMommy10 said:


> What did you guys use to do the highlights?
> After I dye mine highlights never show up :(
> 
> BTW, it looks really good Skye!

Do you have a sally's beauty supply near you?


----------



## LovingMommy10

dreabae said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> What did you guys use to do the highlights?
> After I dye mine highlights never show up :(
> 
> BTW, it looks really good Skye!
> 
> Do you have a sally's beauty supply near you?Click to expand...

Yeah!
But im originally blonde, and ive been dying mine dark brown/black for 5 years.
So i dont really know what to do when it comes to highlighting right after I dye it :/


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I dyed mine like 4-6 weeks ago dark brown almost black. Then today dyed it dark burgundy, which it was like super dark with a red/purple tint. Normally I'd have to totally bleech my places I wanted highlights then put the blonde color over, but for some reason it lightened enough.. :shrug: I think it was just luck.


----------



## dreabae

LovingMommy10 said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> What did you guys use to do the highlights?
> After I dye mine highlights never show up :(
> 
> BTW, it looks really good Skye!
> 
> Do you have a sally's beauty supply near you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah!
> But im originally blonde, and ive been dying mine dark brown/black for 5 years.
> So i dont really know what to do when it comes to highlighting right after I dye it :/Click to expand...

They should be able to help you! With toners and bleach for highlights and such. Depending on the number you dye your hair determines things like the stuff to highlight it. I got like a jet black and They helped me with the bleach and it made my hair the exact color I wanted after I dyed it black


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ohh, im to scared to try highlights, but ive always wanted too lol
I always use the dark burgundy I LOVEEEEEE that color!


----------



## dreabae

I think you should do some!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:thumbup: I thnk theyd look good Abby! :hugs: Just do like Autumn and I said.. Not totally perfect because they look stupid if you do them perfectly in line!! LOL


----------



## LovingMommy10

Yeah I dont like when there perfect, and too chunky lol
Maybe ill try soon, my roots are starting too show WAY too muchhhhh so soon ill be buying dye :happydance:

Thanks for the help


----------



## HarlaHorse

It looks really good Skye :flower:


----------



## nadinek

looks fab!!


----------



## emmylou92

I have just read all ten pages of posts, Skye your hair looks really nice. Autumn Where is your picTrust me your hair cant look as bad as what mine will in a day,

I have a blue flash in my hair that I have to colour every other day to keep it looking good and now I cant!!! I'm going to look like a right numpty for a good few weeks yet :(


----------



## birdiex

I reckon we should all dye our hair purple-y or put some purple in in honor of b&b :haha: I think it's a totally good idea!


----------



## birdiex

emmylou92 said:


> I have just read all ten pages of posts, Skye your hair looks really nice. Autumn Where is your picTrust me your hair cant look as bad as what mine will in a day,
> 
> I have a blue flash in my hair that I have to colour every other day to keep it looking good and now I cant!!! I'm going to look like a right numpty for a good few weeks yet :(

Congratulations hun, I've seen you in teen parenting so it'll be nice to get to know you! :hugs: Welcome back to teen preg!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

emmylou92 said:


> I have just read all ten pages of posts, Skye your hair looks really nice. Autumn Where is your picTrust me your hair cant look as bad as what mine will in a day,
> 
> I have a blue flash in my hair that I have to colour every other day to keep it looking good and now I cant!!! I'm going to look like a right numpty for a good few weeks yet :(

It is so gross :rofl: ill post one before i fix it lol!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

birdiex said:


> I reckon we should all dye our hair purple-y or put some purple in in honor of b&b :haha: I think it's a totally good idea!

hahahahahaha totally :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

More of my hair <3


----------



## Mb2012

Ohhhh it's so pretty lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:dance:


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> More of my hair <3

Pretty Lady..:kiss:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahaha i feel like an idiot but i like it!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-08-28 at 14.20.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Lucy22

Its lovely, Autumn :hugs:
Plus, love your nail polish :winkwink:


----------



## krys

Lol why are you covering your face, weirdo! I like it!!! :)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> Its lovely, Autumn :hugs:
> Plus, love your nail polish :winkwink:

Ewh my nails need to be done so badly!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> Lol why are you covering your face, weirdo! I like it!!! :)

Because i look disgusting! :rofl: but seriously!


----------



## krys

You have been ROFLing a lot today!!! :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> You have been ROFLing a lot today!!! :haha:

I am in a fantastic mood!:thumbup:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

Looking beautiful ladies :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Thanks girly!


----------



## emmylou92

Looks lovely :) like 100x better than mine, Im going to have gone off green by the end of the week! I should probs get some amonia free brown and jusy cover it :dohh:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

emmylou92 said:


> Looks lovely :) like 100x better than mine, Im going to have gone off green by the end of the week! I should probs get some amonia free brown and jusy cover it :dohh:

hahaha yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Wit woo! Hawties. :winkwink:
(Would like to add my iPod autocorrected this to "harries" originally! :rofl:)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> Wit woo! Hawties. :winkwink:
> (Would like to add my iPod autocorrected this to "harries" originally! :rofl:)

hahhahahahha :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

Pfft. You guys make me horny :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

kittycat18 said:


> Pfft. You guys make me horny :D

:winkwink: :winkwink: glad to hear we could turn you on Chloe :kiss:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

kittycat18 said:


> Pfft. You guys make me horny :D

Mmmm i am glad we could turn you on :winkwink: Anytime!


----------



## kittycat18

:winkwink: Oh you're both too much!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hehehhe :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

kittycat18 said:


> :winkwink: Oh you're both too much!

I love you!!! I soooo miss you!! <3


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I miss you too its so unfair that your never here anymore!


----------



## kittycat18

:cry: I miss you too! I am barely ever on here now! I am never really at home though either. Me, Conor and Lucia spend so much time out and about. I even had to make myself a to-do list because I have so much stuff to organise. It's a whole A4 page for God sake! But I am getting there... My stretch marks are really faded now and the bumps gone. I just need to work on toning the tummy fat that Lucia left behind :haha: But my hairs purple at the front now and I got my septum pierced! Woo xx


----------



## AROluvsJMP

kittycat18 said:


> :cry: I miss you too! I am barely ever on here now! I am never really at home though either. Me, Conor and Lucia spend so much time out and about. I even had to make myself a to-do list because I have so much stuff to organise. It's a whole A4 page for God sake! But I am getting there... My stretch marks are really faded now and the bumps gone. I just need to work on toning the tummy fat that Lucia left behind :haha: But my hairs purple at the front now and I got my septum pierced! Woo xx

Awhh shes so adorable!!! and so is your hair!! that piercing must of hurt!?!!?!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I saw that you got your septum pierced!! OUCH!! I loovvveee your new hair, it looks amazing. :thumbup: I think that I need to come to ireland and spend time with you all so i can actually talk to you!! :winkwink:


----------



## kittycat18

No the septum didn't hurt, getting the clamp on was painful but the actual needle going through was a relief so the clamp could come off :haha: Skye, we were thinking of heading to the USA next year or the year after but I am so torn on where to go because I would live to meet so many of you... I wouldn't mind heading to California to Disney but yeah I bet California is huge right? :nope: Our towns here are like... 5 minutes drive through and your in the country again lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Disneyland is 30 mins from me :) so skye could come stay with me and then we all could meet up!!! but yeah cali is huge!
i was 12 hours from skye


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yeah california is big.. From top to bottom its like 16 hours or something :shrug: Maybe up to 18-20.. If you came over here I'd so go down to stay with Autumn and we could all meet up!! :dance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Ashleii15 said:


> Make sure you get ammonia free dye :/ .. That's very harmful to the baby.


For someone who thinks its harmful for my little man if i die my hair sure seems like you have been dying yours.. and just so were clear getting piercings while pregnant is a BIG no no!

https://dailybooth.com/Ashleii/page/1


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl:

:finger:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahhahaha you guys!


----------



## we can't wait

Who? Us? :angelnot:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

we can't wait said:


> Who? Us? :angelnot:

Yes you two!


----------



## bbymammademi

haha im sure you wouldnt die your hair if you thought it would be harmful to the baby!


----------



## we can't wait

Hair dying is bad for babies? :shock: 
Shiiiit. I just dyed Aria's hair bright green. Yikes. This could be a problem.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

we can't wait said:


> Hair dying is bad for babies? :shock:
> Shiiiit. I just dyed Aria's hair bright green. Yikes. This could be a problem.

hahahahhaha i love you Kelly :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

bbymammademi said:


> haha im sure you wouldnt die your hair if you thought it would be harmful to the baby!

exactly! :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl:


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> Hair dying is bad for babies? :shock:
> Shiiiit. I just dyed Aria's hair bright green. Yikes. This could be a problem.

Hahahahaha I love you :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

:fool:

:amartass:


----------



## we can't wait

I love you ladies more. :kiss:

Krystal! :hugs: We should text more often! Same goes for you, Skye. :telephone:
You should dye Madi's hair purple. & Emerson and Azaria can have blue and orange. If they all stand together they'll look like BnB's crayon box.


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> I love you ladies more. :kiss:
> 
> Krystal! :hugs: We should text more often! Same goes for you, Skye. :telephone:
> You should dye Madi's hair purple. & Emerson and Azaria can have blue and orange. If they all stand together they'll look like BnB's crayon box.

Hey, I was just thinking that :] text me Kelly!

I thought I told you guys? I dyed Madi's hair pink and purple, duhhh :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> I love you ladies more. :kiss:
> 
> Krystal! :hugs: We should text more often! Same goes for you, Skye. :telephone:
> You should dye Madi's hair purple. & Emerson and Azaria can have blue and orange. If they all stand together they'll look like BnB's crayon box.

I already bought the dye. I was planning on dying it blue. :thumbup: I need to text you, youre right. LOL I always complain no one texts me.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I love you ladies more. :kiss:
> 
> Krystal! :hugs: We should text more often! Same goes for you, Skye. :telephone:
> You should dye Madi's hair purple. & Emerson and Azaria can have blue and orange. If they all stand together they'll look like BnB's crayon box.
> 
> Hey, I was just thinking that :] text me Kelly!
> 
> I thought I told you guys? I dyed Madi's hair pink and purple, duhhh :haha:Click to expand...

hahahaha oooooh that's so cute hahaha :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

:saywhat: You didn't tell me. :sulk: Aria's jealous. She only has one color in her hair.

That's it. She's getting her bellybutton pierced tomorrow. =;


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> :saywhat: You didn't tell me. :sulk: Aria's jealous. She only has one color in her hair.
> 
> That's it. She's getting her bellybutton pierced tomorrow. =;

Madi is jealous now! I told her she had to wait till her birthday :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I already decided I'm gonna pierce Azarias eyebrow when hes 6 weeks!


----------



## we can't wait

Krys, you're too strict with her. Poor baby. :nope:


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> Krys, you're too strict with her. Poor baby. :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

Hahha just read through this whole freaking thread and Im ROFL like mega time!!
This made my night soooo much better!!
Thanks girlies!! I love you all


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I LOVE YOU TOO Leah!


----------



## x__amour

You girls! :lol: I love you all! O:) :kiss:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Love you more Shannon!


----------



## x__amour

Nope, nu uh. No wayz. [-(


----------



## HarlaHorse

You girls are so funny, argh what would I do without you all! :rofl:

Guys, come to Australia! I'm serious! :o


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Already done Shannon!!!  LOL
Skye I wish I could...


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh man, I can't wait until you lot are over in Teen Parenting. I rarely come in here anymore because it makes me too broody :(

HURRY UP AND POP DEM BABIEZ OUT!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm wishing he'd come RIGHT NOW!! Okay.. I know its "too early" BUT going by my ultrasounds itd be perfect!! :thumbup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Oh man, I can't wait until you lot are over in Teen Parenting. I rarely come in here anymore because it makes me too broody :(
> 
> HURRY UP AND POP DEM BABIEZ OUT!

HAHAHA Ally your amazing! and olivia is adorable!!! :flow:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

AROluvsJMP said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, I can't wait until you lot are over in Teen Parenting. I rarely come in here anymore because it makes me too broody :(
> 
> HURRY UP AND POP DEM BABIEZ OUT!
> 
> HAHAHA Ally your amazing! and olivia is adorable!!! :flow:Click to expand...

Aw, thank you, love!

Skye, ultrasounds aren't always right! They told Cari she was having a 10lbs baby and little Arianna was only 5 something! And Liv was supposed to be 6-7lbs, but came in at 8.4! I never trust them, they lie on purpose. :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Croc-O-Dile said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, I can't wait until you lot are over in Teen Parenting. I rarely come in here anymore because it makes me too broody :(
> 
> HURRY UP AND POP DEM BABIEZ OUT!
> 
> HAHAHA Ally your amazing! and olivia is adorable!!! :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, thank you, love!
> 
> Skye, ultrasounds aren't always right! They told Cari she was having a 10lbs baby and little Arianna was only 5 something! And Liv was supposed to be 6-7lbs, but came in at 8.4! I never trust them, they lie on purpose. :haha:Click to expand...

welcome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

LOL I dont trust em either. I was just telling someone that earlier today. I think I really got pregnant in December though- I have since I first found out- So then by that he'd be smaller on ultrasound then "normal"


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Already done Shannon!!!  LOL
> Skye I wish I could...

Argh so do I! I wish we could all have a huge BNB meet up. Wait, better idea. You guys can all move in with me?! :haha: I have pretty ponies, and puppies. :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ohhhh pretty ponnies :winkwink:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Oh man, I can't wait until you lot are over in Teen Parenting. I rarely come in here anymore because it makes me too broody :(
> 
> HURRY UP AND POP DEM BABIEZ OUT!

I can't wait until we can all move over to Teen Parenting! :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Skye, is there room for me and Az?? NOT in a barn?! LOL :rofl:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Skye, is there room for me and Az?? NOT in a barn?! LOL :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: Well, argh, we can work on that! :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

HarlaHorse said:


> I can't wait until we can all move over to Teen Parenting! :flower:

^this. I had Aria 11 weeks ago, and I still spend most of my time in the pregnancy section. :dohh: What can I say? I'm addicted to team awesome! :friends:


----------



## HarlaHorse

we can't wait said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait until we can all move over to Teen Parenting! :flower:
> 
> ^this. I had Aria 11 weeks ago, and I still spend most of my time in the pregnancy section. :dohh: What can I say? I'm addicted to team awesome! :friends:Click to expand...

I only look forward to it because it'll still be team awesome, but in teen parenting :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm looking forward to it, too... but most of team awesome is still pregnant! :haha:
You forgot me on your siggie, too? So easily forgotten, and by one of my bnb besties. Ouchhh. I'm starting to think I'm the "Karen." (Dane Cook Reference... anyone?) :dohh:

All of you and your damn baby brains! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syntaxerror

Iowa and Oklahoma: right next door to California!


----------



## we can't wait

:confused:


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> I'm looking forward to it, too... but most of team awesome is still pregnant! :haha:
> You forgot me on your siggie, too? So easily forgotten, and by one of my bnb besties. Ouchhh. *I'm starting to think I'm the "Karen." (Dane Cook Reference... anyone?)* :dohh:
> 
> All of you and your damn baby brains! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: "Karen-the friend nobody likes" I love Dane Cook :haha: 
Haha shut up, we all love you Kelly :) You just went MIA for a week, now you learned your lesson! Lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahha i love dane cook!!!! "he took the fuckin beads" hahahahaha b&e !!!!


----------



## xSarahM

Skye + Autumn, both of your hair's look so nice!
Hairs? Thats not right, but you know what i mean.

I dont get the Dane Cook reference. At first i pictures Dane Judy Dench or whatever her name is and i got super confused :(


----------



## we can't wait

Bahaha, lesson learned, Krystal. I'm never leaving again. :rofl:

Sarah, lol. Dane Cook is comedian over here. He has a joke about how in every group of friends there is one person that no one likes-- the Karen. I had to go google and find this for you, because everyone should know what a Karen means.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx69ONvci7o


----------



## x__amour

My signature looks stupid small. :cry:


----------



## xSarahM

:rofl:
I loved that! I wanna use it with my friends but i know they wouldnt get it.
I know who our Karen is! :haha: is that bad? Oh well, at least its not me!


----------



## we can't wait

Shannon- My signature is all squished together. I like the way you did the names-- it's cute. :kiss:

Sarah- :haha: In high school it was the biggest joke because we all knew who the Karen in our group was. :dohh: :lol: It's your job to pass on the Dane Cook. You have an obligation to your friends. The torch has been passed. *insert ominous music*


----------



## xSarahM

:rofl: I will!
I'm so two faced to our Karen, just like how he said.
I'm always like, "Oh god, i hate her so much. She's such a bit- Ohhh, hey! You okay, lovely? :)"


----------



## we can't wait

Ahaha, me too. The girl in our group had been the Karen for years, and one day she came over my house... and my dad recognized her... she was my cousin, and she and I didn't know it. Ouchhh. :haha: Anyways, we would be walking around the mall, and you see her... and think SHIT, maybe if I stand really still she won't notice me? That, or you can try to run...


----------



## xSarahM

Geez, Kelly. You're so mean! :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

we can't wait said:


> I'm looking forward to it, too... but most of team awesome is still pregnant! :haha:
> You forgot me on your siggie, too? So easily forgotten, and by one of my bnb besties. Ouchhh. I'm starting to think I'm the "Karen." (Dane Cook Reference... anyone?) :dohh:
> 
> All of you and your damn baby brains! :rofl: :rofl:

:o I swear your name was in my siggy, shame on me! :nope: I'll have to put you at the front ASAP!


----------



## krys

Helloooooooooo, I'm a caaaaaaaar, o-i-l is my bloooood :haha: I love Dane Cook.


----------

